# Fire Belly Toads and Fire Belly Newts



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

???


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you keep the water quality in top form, and keep them fed well, and have no interest in breeding them, then it is possible to keep them in the same enclosures.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

ty


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

crockeepers done it again. What don't you know? lol









(not supposed to be an ass kiss, just interested in how you know everything)


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

my newt ate everythin in sight, including 2 firebellt toads .... i think its more on the size and personality of the animal


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Size is ALWAYS an issue especially with amphibs, as they will consume ANYTHING they can fit in their mouths, and try to fit a few things that wont. Also keeping them WELL fed is important as I said. 
You must have had some seriously small firebellies in order for the newt to eat them! Also were they Bombina variegatus? as I would think orientalis would have resulted in a dead newt.

I do not know everything LOL! I just plug along and learn everyday, some days more than others...I have learned VOLUMES from many here on this, the best web site out there!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2004)

I guess it can be done with enough water volume and water changes. Fire-belly toads have a defensive skin secretion called bombesin that can poison other animals in the terrarium.

When I was younger, I housed a fire-beely toad and a newly metamorphosed bullfrog togther in the same terarium, sharing the same water dish. As the bullfrog grew only slightly larger, it would occasionally pick the FBT up in its mouth, but quickly spit home out (presumably because he could taste the toxin).

Eventually, the bullfrog keeled over and died. I suspect that the FBT poisoned the bullfrog, either by contaminating the water dish or directly when the bullfrog tried to eat him.

Either way, I housed that FBT alone for the rest of his 9 year life.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

this toxin u guys are talking about is scaring me my LPS said theyed be fine together and then i wanted to ask u guys just in case.....I should probably return the toad.The tank im kepping them in is a 5 gal with half water and half land.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The water quality is utmost important, as I said before....
and you have to realize that the Fire-bellied newt is also toxic...
If you really want to have some fun, obtain another 5 gallon, and keep the toads in one tank and the newts in the other!


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

vary true...i think im working on too many projects at once and am not thinking things through ...but thats wat u guys are for lol


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

croc, my newts were firebellys and i had a fatass one! id put some as close to simalir size as i could find in with it and within 5 minutes i saw the tail of the new newt comin out of my big ones mouth...... he also killed acouple firebelly toads too, i loved that newt


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> my newt ate everythin in sight, including 2 firebellt toads





> croc, my newts were firebellys and i had a fatass one! id put some as close to simalir size as i could find in with it and within 5 minutes i saw the tail of the new newt comin out of my big ones mouth...... he also killed acouple firebelly toads too, i loved that newt


There is BIG difference between killed and ate.


----------

